# So what is the best plow made (subjective I know)



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,
HOpefully in the near future I will own an F250, either Super Cab 4x4 short bed 5.4 gas, or CC LWB SRW 6.0 PSD. I would like to put a plow on the truck! The truck will NEVER EVER be used for any commercial purpose. The only use would be family driveways and my own driveway. I have a Fisher plow on my 79 Toyota 4x4 short bed, and I think it is a good plow? But what company makes the best plow? I have heard many great things about BOSS plows? Any ideas, tips, etc? I realize that people will be biased towards different plows, and this is subjective, but what is the best? I am very curious what most people think is the best, and why they feel as they do.

Thank you,
Zack


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i was debating what plow to get a few months ago and i decided on a western i love it


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*best plow*

i think the best plow is a boss plow,i like the mounting,the speed,durability, but then it just comes down to what works best for you ,that makes it the best plow made by man!!!:salute:


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=357581#post357581

here is a thread about boss and western plows


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

The Boss and Fisher are both excellent plows. It sounds like you narrowed it down to them. Go with the better and/or closest dealer to you.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*So what is the best plow made*

I have an 8 ft Fisher & its a Nice Plow but You asked? what is the Best Plow? & I*M attempting to be as Honest as I can BE! BOSS is a Good One also & its been yrs since I owed a Myers & they have a better plow now but in just looking Myers is not the Best that I have looked at & here Fisher--Boss & Blizard are the ones I have seen as some on this Plow site I have never heard of Before? let alone looked them over & I assume? any Make? would Serve you Needs Plowing Your Driveway & a few Freinds or Neighbors & I*M Not able to Compair PRICES? but to ME just in Looking FISHER--MYERS--BOSS & BLIZZARD--I*D Go with a BLIZZARD as every One that has ONE! Swears by them! & in Looking the BLIZZARD over I have Seen Bull Dozer Blades that Looked Cheaper in Design Material Wise! & I*M talking about a Streight 3 way Blade & NOT all that extra Fancy Stuf! My next Plow will be a BLIZZARD! --OleTower--


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

The best plow is the one that is sold and serviced locally. For your light use you probably couldn't buy a bad plow without trying hard...I would look for what is sold locally and choose from those brands. For me thats Fisher or Boss...might be different for you.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

mayhem;387817 said:


> The best plow is the one that is sold and serviced locally. For your light use you probably couldn't buy a bad plow without trying hard...I would look for what is sold locally and choose from those brands. For me thats Fisher or Boss...might be different for you.


I agree, fast service. I would look close at a stainless....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The best plow, is the one that does the job.

RED, yellow or white.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

The best plow? Well I have not seen it yet. Hopefully I will see it very soon. It will be the plow hanging off of the truck of the person who I hire to plow *MY* driveway after I retire from fighting snow, and after 34 years it can't come soon enough!

Ok in all seriousness, like a few have mentioned already, find a plow sold by a dealer who can service it locally and is available in the middle of a storm to do so!


----------

